# Dave Metz Bicycle Musem Collection to be sold at Copake NY April 19th 2014



## wasp3245 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello the David Metz bicycle museum collection has been consigned to the Copake Auction house  ( http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/home.html ) to be sold April 19th  2014 .  Great opportunity to acquire some unique and rare bicycles .  Please plan on attending for the weekend , flea market on Friday the 18th with bike ride in the afternoon, and the David Metz memorial bicycle ride in Manhattan on Sunday April 20th  please see link 
http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pdf/2014-Metz._Ride_around_Manhattan.pdf
Hope you see you there !
Cheers Carey


----------

